# Why no rant section?



## wanttofix (Jun 4, 2013)

I really don't need advice, I just want to rant off anonymously about what's going on. If someone wants to comment, I don't care. 

Why isn't there a rant section?


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

wanttofix said:


> I really don't need advice, I just want to rant off anonymously about what's going on. If someone wants to comment, I don't care.
> 
> Why isn't there a rant section?


I think "General Relationship Discussion" is a good place for that (or "Politics and Religion", depending on what you're ranting about). Then there's the private member's section if you want to add a layer of privacy (but keep your posts vague enough so you have plausible deniability that it's you!) You can just preface it by saying you don't want advice or commiseration and just want to rant.

Alternately, craigslist has a rants and raves section.


----------



## wanttofix (Jun 4, 2013)

The point is to track it. Craigslist... Seriously? I thought you were a mod recommending another website, I was going to say. lol.

I know on other forums they have blogs.


----------

